# opening a bank account abroad



## iskender (3 Dec 2010)

Does anyone know how I can open a bank account abroad? Do I have to be a resident of that country? Thank you.


----------



## Perplexed (3 Dec 2010)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/forumdisplay.php?f=69


Check out this link and others round it under *Deposits*


----------



## Lightning (3 Dec 2010)

You do not have to be resident for all foreign bank accounts. 

Check out the many threads on this forum on that topic.


----------



## Deleted member 58475 (7 Dec 2010)

*Foreign Savings Accounts*

Hi,

I'm also looking to move my savings out of Euro to a "safer" currency.

I note that Eddie Hobbs has the following on his blog:

"Another way of diversifying some cash from Euro is to change it to a strong currency, but which one? Sterling is under threat from a weakened UK economy and quantitative easing, which rules out popping over the border. The US dollar is at risk to going into the tank as well. Better a currency backed by lots of physical assets ie commodities and from as far away from the Euro-sphere as possible. The Australian dollar stands out as the economy benefits from huge inflows because of demand from its mines from the fast growing Asian economies. In November the Aussie dollar jumped 3.7% against the Euro and its base rate is 4.75% several notches above the Euro at 1%. 

You don't have to fly Quantas to Sydney to open up a bank account. Instead you can invest in a Aussie Dollar money market fund registered at the Luxembourg FSC like that managed by JP Morgan one of the world's largest asset managers. The running yield on the fund is currently over 4%. "

I'm interested in looking at this. Has anybody got any advice as to where to start?


----------



## farmerette (7 Dec 2010)

butterscotch said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also looking to move my savings out of Euro to a "safer" currency.
> 
> ...


 

would buying a currency ETF ( aussie dollar ) also suffice


----------



## wishbone (8 Dec 2010)

If you want to open a bank account in France you must be physically there (at that time) to do it.  Not resident, just there in person.


----------



## cork (18 May 2011)

Did anyone go down the Aussie dollar route?


----------



## EFarrell (29 May 2011)

Can I open an account in the UK without being a resident?


----------

